# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  "The Royal Armouries" by Carlo Paggiarino

## Carlo Paggiarino

I am not so used to post about myself and my work but I thought it was worth mentioning the release of my latest publication.

THE ROYAL ARMOURIES
Masterpieces of Medieval and Renaissance Arms and Armour from the National Collection



Publisher: Hans Prunner - Milan (Italy)
Year: 2011
Author: Carlo Paggiarino
Foreword: Jonathon Riley
Introduction: Thom Richardson
Captions: Thom Richardson, Robert C. Woosnam-Savage and Graeme Rimer
Two-volume set (320pp + 304pp)
Sizes: 245x318mm
EAN: 978-88-95191-07-2 (limited edition of 1.000 copies)
Cover price: 290,00 euro (shipping costs excluded)

Simply go to Hans Prunner website (http://www.hansprunner.com), register to their new E-Store and claim your copy of this limited release.

Hans Prunner will be processing orders within fifteen days from receipt and FedEx, Ups or Dhl Signed for services will be use for shipments.

The two-volume set is quite heavy (nearly 6 kg) and we suggest placing group orders to optimise shipping costs.

All the best,
Carlo

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Carlo,

Just a heads-up, I've still not yet received the newsletter from your publisher.

----------

